
RMS: Why We Need Free Digital Hardware Designs - nextos
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/need-free-digital-hardware-designs/
======
mark_l_watson
Good article. I was surprised that Richard said that we don't really need them
right now, but we needed to plan for a future when commercial computers might
prevent free liner software from running.

